# From Cape Verde



## rcarca (Aug 20, 2012)

A couple of photographs from a recent holiday:




Through the arched window take 1 by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: Canon 7D, 15-85mm at 61mm, ISO 500, f18, 1/10 sec




Sunset... by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: Canon 7D, 15-85mm at 85mm, ISO 100, f5.6, 1/250 sec




Lifeguard post by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: Canon 7D, 15-85mm at 18mm, ISO 100, f4, 1/2000 sec

Feedback welcome as always.

Richard

PS: It's tough being back!


----------

